#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  IMO MODU Code

## pradarelic

Does anyone have a copy of IMO MODU code consolidated 2001 edition?



ThanksSee More: IMO MODU Code

----------


## DM2

Following is the link to:
1 - IMO - Bulk Cargo (BC) Code 1991
2 - IMO - Fire Safety Systems (FSS) Code 2004
3 - IMO - Fire Test Procedures (FTP) Code 1998
4 - IMO - Mobile Offshore Drilling Units (MODU) Code 1989
5 - IMO - Mobile Offshore Drilling Units (MODU) Code 2001
6 - IMO - Safety of Life at Sea (SOLAS) Code 1998
7 - IMO - Safety of Life at Sea (SOLAS) Code 2003

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Dan

----------


## f81aa

DM2, thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Would you please upload in ifile.it or 4share. Because you have uploaded in premium which most of members do not have rapidshare premium account.
Thanks again for the cooperation

----------


## DM2

Ok, the files are on the "ifile.it" site (I think I did it right)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

Thanks "DM2" 4 upload in "ifile.it"

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Ok, the files are on the "ifile.it" site (I think I did it right)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you

----------


## pradarelic

Thank you DM2 that was a HUGE help!

----------


## sryladsha

I accept with information:
IMO - Mobile Offshore Drilling Units (MODU) Code 1989
 IMO - Mobile Offshore Drilling Units (MODU) Code 2001
IMO - Safety of Life at Sea (SOLAS) Code 1998

----------


## ashraf10

Thank you DM2

----------


## umcad

many thanks!

----------


## yyl

DM2, thanks alot for uploading this nice book !

----------


## viks

hello frnds...
im looking for IMDG code book.


can anyone help me?See More: IMO MODU Code

----------


## shfsart

Thanks

----------


## DM2

Sorry Viks...Don't have the IMO Dangerous Goods Code Book.  I did notice that it comes in a three (3) volume set, so it would be nice if someone posted it.

----------


## azquang

All links die, plz re-uploaded. Tks,

----------


## DM2

Files uploaded again
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sudharshanan

Dan,

Seems links are dead again.

Can you please upload it again?

Many thanks in advance

Sudharshanan

----------


## nautel

Dear DM2,
All links are dead again.

Can you please upload it again?

Many thanks in advance
L.T

----------


## emapia

The links are dead!!!

----------


## DM2

Sorry...been a bit busy as of late...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joe_f

anychance you can upload it again please?  cheers

----------


## sudharshanan

Dear DM2,

I missed it again and links are dead.

Can you upload it again?

Many thanks,

J :Cool:

----------


## wjw_1980

Who have 2009 version IMO MODU？

2009 MODU Code Product code I810E Price 20

----------


## ehsanyou

Hi


I need MODU Code !!!

In advanced thanks for your kindly cooperation.See More: IMO MODU Code

----------


## spider_sunshines

above link have expired.

Kindly anyone share : MODU CODE CONSOLIDATED 2001

Thanks.

----------


## Toon

Does anyone have the 2009 MODU Code, 2010 Edition in e-file? Thanks

----------


## JSingh

IMO MODU link is dead. Please post again. Appreciate your help...

----------


## JSingh

Please repost MODU. Thanks in advance..

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

Edition 2001 download link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Nabilia

IMO - Code for the Construction and Equipment of Mobile Offshore Drilling Units (MODU Codes) Consolidated Edition 2001.pdf	1.336 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Hi Nabilia:

Almost synchronized but this time ahead by a nose.

Take care

----------


## JSingh

f81aa & Nabilia, Thanks a bunch. Please can you post these others:

IMO - Fire Safety Systems (FSS) Code 2004
IMO - Safety of Life at Sea (SOLAS) Code 2003

Cheers

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The links are:

IMO - Fire Safety Systems (FSS) Code 2004 -- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
IMO - Safety of Life at Sea (SOLAS) Code 2003 -- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Woodrow

please anyone who can upload all of them again to rapidshare or mediafire???

----------


## JSingh

Thanks f81aa!

----------


## framalinus

I need modu code urgently in pdf can any one just email me a copy cos I have tried everything I know. email to framalinus@gmail.com . Thanks in advance

See More: IMO MODU Code

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

